# New Boarder (pun intended) from Mass



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm new to these forums and semi-new to snowboarding in general.

I'm from Massachusetts and have boarded for the past 2 or 3 years. I've never really taken it too seriously until this season, which is why I joined the forums. I rent and primarily go about 2 times a year, except this season where I have already been twice this month.

I don't have my own board, but am trying to do my research now and by my own gear at season's end, another reason I am here.


I've never been to a "real" mountain or resort, but am a frequent rider of Pat's Peak in Henniker, NH because its cheap and easy lol.
You'll probably see me around the forums asking stupid questions and bringing up old topics so please bear with me lol.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome. I'm from Boston. Where you transnmittin' from? Lots of info here. Just poke around, or post your questions and people will be glad to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Specifically I'm up in Weymouth, you?. I just came back yesterday from Pat's Peak so I'm resting my sore ass. I'll have plenty of questions later after I go and do some reading, but I guess the most important one I have right now is when exactly is the best time (and by best I generally mean cheapest) to buy gear?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Where in Weymouth? I used to skate in the center a lot before my crew shipped off to college. Best time to buy geat is at end of the season. Pickings can be thin, but if you can find what you are looking for, deals are abound.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

North Weymouth a street off 3A
I only moved here about 2 years ago and am only here during college break and the occasional weekend


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

New poster here too. Grew up in Holbrook/Randolph living in PA now. Small world. I would recommend Wachusett Mountain in Princeton MA, its closer and it's a GREAT learning mountain. The night lift rates are great too usually round $35.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

MA? Me, too! I love it here.
Doubtless one of the best places to go is Sunday River if you're just starting. The trails are easy and whatnot.

However, it's a little pricey; they got bought out a few years ago by a real estate company.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

cereal_comma said:


> Doubtless one of the best places to go is Sunday River if you're just starting.


Huh? SR has some pretty gnarly trails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

MA noobie here too, been boarding about 3 times. Going to Sunday River at the end of the month, got a slope side condo on white cap mountain. can't wait


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I grew up in Weymouth! I live in Franklin now and work in Boston.


----------

